# New lab results, TSH has doubled



## michelle36 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi there,

I got some thyroid blood test results back this week and my TSH has doubled since I got tested 2 months ago.

TSH 3.4 (.04-4.0)

FT4 10 (10-24)

FT3 (5.1 (2.5-6)

my results from October were:

TSH 1.5

FT4 12

FT3 5.1

I am currently taking 1 tablet of carbimazole per day (5mg). I have been on this dosage for most of the year I think.

In October I limited my sugar intake and went alcohol free for about a month and that seemed to help with my symptons and I lost about 4kgs  However since November I have had xmas parties etc and haven't been very good with the sugar and the alcohol....I have another xmas party tonight actually.

I wonder if the increase in TSH is because of changing my diet or because I am taking too much carbimazole and need to reduce the dosage or cut it out all together. I called my Endo and spoke to the nurse. She said I need to wait til my Endo is back (he is back the end of next week) before she can tell me if I can reduce the dosage or stop all together.

What do you all reckon?

Thanks

Michelle


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your FT3 is good, actually nearing the upper edge of the range, but your TSH and FT4 are leaning towards hypo. Hopefully, your endo will cut you back on the carbimazole, but it might not hurt to lay off of the alcohol and sugar as much as you can, too.


----------

